# If Britain aircrafts use German fuel?



## TempestMKV (Nov 5, 2009)

What would happen?

IMO,although German fuel was slightly inferior to allied, but B4/C3/MW50 can fulfill Merlin&Griffon's need in WWII.


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 7, 2009)

Why and how?

MW50 needs seperate tank,pumps and injector from regular fuel system. 

Proper amounts or rate of injection would need to be established at factory test stand. 

Not something to be done in the feild by squadron mechanics without factory support.


----------

